# Hello, Kloon from Sweden here.



## Kloon (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello everybody, great to be here.

Im a guy from Sweden doing mostly synthpop with male vocals.

Looking forward to get involved.


----------



## Wibben (Oct 30, 2016)

Välkommen !


----------



## Kloon (Oct 30, 2016)

Wibben said:


> Välkommen !



Hehe, tack!


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 1, 2016)

.....välkommen! 

kul med synthpop och male vocals, lite samma som jag gör som lite hobby när jag inte gör filmmusiken! Vad inspirerar dig? Ngn soundcloud el dyl?


----------



## Kloon (Nov 1, 2016)

Hej Passsacaglia, min syntpoppande soundcloud hittar du här:
https://soundcloud.com/kloon-2


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 1, 2016)

Kloon said:


> Hej Passsacaglia, min syntpoppande soundcloud hittar du här:
> https://soundcloud.com/kloon-2


Grym!!! Älskade Fight Club, damn! Även 
dina oldies Serenade, Fight Club, Smile, My King of Hearts. 
Körde en follow så man får höra mer. Kommer lägga upp lite officials snart, men gillar stilen, egen.

Kör också lite synthigt poppigt sådär, 80'tals retrowave inspirerat men lite eget på något sätt också, tror det är bäst! 
Bra röst du har btw. Snygg Depeche cover, försöker göra en av mina favoriter soon (But nog tonight).
Cheers från huvudstaden!


----------



## Kloon (Nov 1, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> Grym!!! Älskade Fight Club, damn! Även
> dina oldies Serenade, Fight Club, Smile, My King of Hearts.
> Körde en follow så man får höra mer. Kommer lägga upp lite officials snart, men gillar stilen, egen.
> 
> ...



Tack snälla för dom värmande orden. Har följt tillbaka! 
Skall kolla in dina grejor.
Hälsningar från Trelleborg!


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 1, 2016)

Tjohoo ännu en skåning, välkommen!
/Anders


----------



## Kloon (Nov 1, 2016)

WallofSound said:


> Tjohoo ännu en skåning, välkommen!
> /Anders



Hehe, wow, hej Anders. Tack.
Kollade på din sida och ser att du har gjort jättemycket för TV.
Har faktiskt haft 1 låt med i Mat Niklas program "Vår Restaurang".


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 1, 2016)

Välkommen!  Sverige verkar ha större andel kompositörer än vad jag trodde tidigare. Riktigt fett!

Bra musik också! +1 sub på Soundcloud.

W.


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 1, 2016)

And maybe we should try to keep it in English by the way! :D

W.


----------



## Kloon (Nov 1, 2016)

Walid F. said:


> Välkommen!  Sverige verkar ha större andel kompositörer än vad jag trodde tidigare. Riktigt fett!
> 
> Bra musik också! +1 sub på Soundcloud.
> 
> W.



Thank you very much for your kind words and the warm welcome Walid!


----------



## BigImpactSound (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Kloon!


----------



## Kloon (Nov 7, 2016)

BigImpactSound said:


> Hi Kloon!



Hi!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi and välkommen!


----------



## Kloon (Nov 7, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Hi and välkommen!



Hi, tack!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 7, 2016)

welcome


----------



## AllanH (Nov 7, 2016)

der er mange nationaliteter her.


----------



## Kloon (Nov 7, 2016)

JohnG said:


> welcome



Thanks, hi!


----------



## Kloon (Nov 7, 2016)

AllanH said:


> der er mange nationaliteter her.



Hello Allan


----------

